# 1990 Ritchey P-23 Project Complete



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This was a fun one and I'm really looking forward to putting some serious miles on this bike. Even with a quick trip around the neighborhood and it feels spectacular.

I still need to put on correct QR's and seat binder bolt. A few minor details that need to be sorted, but overall she's ready to rock. 24.44lbs without trying.

Frame: Ritchey P-23
Fork: Ritchey Logic
Rims: Ritchey Vantage Comp
Hubs: Shimano XT M732, black, 32h
Quick Release: Ringle (for now)
Tires: Ritchey Z-Max (2.1 rear, 2.35 front)
Pedals: Shimano XT M737
Crank: Shimano XT M732
Chain: Sram
Rear Cogs: Shimano XT 11-28
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT UN71
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M732
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M735
Shifters: Shimano XT M732
Handlebars: Ritchey Prolite, black
Grips: Ritchey True Grip
Stem: Ritchey Force (Nitto)
Headset: Chris King no logo w/ Ritchey Hanger
Brake set: Shimano XT M732, black
Brake levers: Ritchey Logic, black
Saddle: Ritchey Logic, black
Seat Post: Ritchey Force (Nitto)
Paint: Black, all factory decals in place
Size: 19"
Serial #: 444


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> This was a fun one and I'm really looking forward to putting some serious miles on this bike. Even with a quick trip around the neighborhood and it feels spectacular.
> 
> I still need to put on correct QR's and seat binder bolt. A few minor details that need to be sorted, but overall she's ready to rock. 24.44lbs without trying.
> 
> ...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Hot. Very Hot. Well done Rumpfy, again, as usual. Does anyone else think black XT hubs are cool? I want some. And you've reminded me how much Z-Max tires kick arse. I haven't ridden any in a while, I think I need to get a set. 

This bike is going to look so cool on the trails, all blacked out like it is. Ride shots would much appreciated.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow...that was quick!

Nice build, Rumpf!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

sweet ride! nice work, in such a short time frame too. looking forward to hearing how it rides.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Nice to see a "ridden" looking bike . Scuffs on the crankarms and seatpost aren't usually your style. You do need a cable end on that rear brake and a clear sticky where it hits the frame..but I like it!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

should have grabbed some black cable crimps while you were here. looks good


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J Ro said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Hot. Very Hot. Well done Rumpfy, again, as usual. Does anyone else think black XT hubs are cool? I want some. And you've reminded me how much Z-Max tires kick arse. I haven't ridden any in a while, I think I need to get a set.
> 
> This bike is going to look so cool on the trails, all blacked out like it is. Ride shots would much appreciated.


Yeah, the wheelset was a nice bonus after I picked up the frame. Seller said he thought he had the original wheelset that he didn't use when he had the bike built. It was really clean and original to the bike.

I don't think it'll get the same attention on the trails that some of my other bikes do.
I'll gladly get ride shots.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RichB, BD/Luma - Thanks!


Oh, and Bry...check your email.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> Nice to see a "ridden" looking bike . Scuffs on the crankarms and seatpost aren't usually your style. You do need a cable end on that rear brake and a clear sticky where it hits the frame..but I like it!


Hey! I have my riders!  
I do like that about this one though. Its not trashed, but its been used. Just the right amount of patina.

Yep, those would be some of the details I need to sort out.

@Hollister - Pretty sure I'll be by the shop again this weekend. I'll get some black crimps from you then. The ones I have won't fit over those straddle cables.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

really nice... it begs to be ridden. got to love how elegant ritchey mtbs are. it's the first black p series i see...
nice job.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Very nice ER!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Very nice ER!!


Thanks!

I just submitted it to Oldmountainbikes. The frame serial number was there from the previous owner...but the info is more complete now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> really nice... it begs to be ridden. got to love how elegant ritchey mtbs are. it's the first black p series i see...
> nice job.


Me too actually. I see lots of red ones.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Never met a Ritchey I didnt like  I hope it rides for you as nice as mine  

Now can all the under age sisters come out of hiding :winker:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> RichB, BD/Luma - Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and Bry...check your email.


Yeah, got it! This project is going to be a blast!


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mean looking bike. Really nice. Not sure about the blue grips though. What happened to the Mustang?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

XR4TI said:


> Mean looking bike. Really nice. Not sure about the blue grips though. What happened to the Mustang?


I don't know. I kinda like the grips. Picked them up from a NorCal MTBR'er and wasn't sure what bike to put them on.
Everything on this bike is so subtle and nothing really lets you know its vintage...so the grips are the one eye catcher to make people take a second glance.

As for the Mustang, I'm afraid its been sold  ...but replaced.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Any thoughts of a Ritchey 2x9 setup? Too new? 

You could call this bike the anti-Klein 

Nicely done.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

salsa-luma said:


> Yeah, got it! This project is going to be a blast!




congrats, twice (i was close wasn't i  )


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

FYI ER, this most likely a '90, the frame was tig'd in TR's shop and maybe even by TR himself :eekster:


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> so the grips are the one eye catcher to make people take a second glance.
> 
> As for the Mustang, I'm afraid its been sold  ...but replaced.


Good thought behind the grips. Dodge Viper, 2008 Dodge Challenger, Camaro or another Mustang?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

azjeff said:


> Any thoughts of a Ritchey 2x9 setup? Too new?
> 
> You could call this bike the anti-Klein
> 
> Nicely done.


LOL! Anti-Klein. I like it. 

And ya, 2x9 would be too new by quite a few years.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> congrats, twice (i was close wasn't i  )


Ha! You were close, but I think you made the right decision. No sense in forcing it.

Now you can use the money you saved to get that seat post reamed out of the Bonty. 
Make for a proper Ritchey vs. Bontrager competition. :ciappa:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> FYI ER, this most likely a '90, the frame was tig'd in TR's shop and maybe even by TR himself :eekster:


Not sure I could confirm anything like that...but it would be pretty sweet if it was!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

XR4TI said:


> Good thought behind the grips. Dodge Viper, 2008 Dodge Challenger, Camaro or another Mustang?


Nah. Another classic blue oval investment.

If you're going new car, you have to give a nod to the Japanese. Dollar for performance is tough to beat.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't know. I kinda like the grips. Picked them up from a NorCal MTBR'er and wasn't sure what bike to put them on.
> Everything on this bike is so subtle and nothing really lets you know its vintage...so the grips are the one eye catcher to make people take a second glance.
> 
> As for the Mustang, I'm afraid its been sold  ...but replaced.


Take the Smurf grips off. Leave it elegant in black and silver. Rumpfy you are surviving the Yahoo hatchet aren't you? Would sure hate to see you building these bikes full time and putting us all to shame.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Take the Smurf grips off. Leave it elegant in black and silver. Rumpfy you are surviving the Yahoo hatchet aren't you? Would sure hate to see you building these bikes full time and putting us all to shame.


I like the Smurf grips! It would have been all too easy to put black grips on...which I may do at some point. Easy fix.

Yeah, its an interesting time here at Y!. Everyone is a bit on edge, but we're actually hiring in our department. We're busier than we've ever been...so I think thats a good sign. I'd hate to see me building full time too...partially because I suck at it, and partially because it would mean I was out of a jobbie job.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*Ritchey*

Great job Rumphy! I really like the black-out and simple/clean look. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

hollister said:


> should have grabbed some black cable crimps while you were here. looks good


Show him how to solder instead?

Nice job on the resto Rumphy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> Great job Rumphy! I really like the black-out and simple/clean look. Definitely a keeper.


Gracias!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> Show him how to solder instead?
> 
> Nice job on the resto Rumphy.


I could do that. I should still have my ghetto soldering gun from my RC car days. :eekster:


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

richieb said:


> Wow...that was quick!
> 
> Nice build, Rumpf!


My thoughts exactly... :thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm so glad I woke up to this. It made my day. Awesome. Its been a dry season lately for VRC bikes.

Need to get mine posted.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I could do that. I should still have my ghetto soldering gun from my RC car days. :eekster:


...and while you are at it, shorten those straddle cables :thumbsup:

Looks nice - just like a bike should.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> I'm so glad I woke up to this. It made my day. Awesome. Its been a dry season lately for VRC bikes.
> 
> Need to get mine posted.


Thanks dude!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Ha! You were close, but I think you made the right decision. No sense in forcing it.
> 
> Now you can use the money you saved to get that seat post reamed out of the Bonty.
> Make for a proper Ritchey vs. Bontrager competition. :ciappa:


no, i shoulda forced it:madman:

and yeah, what mike said

take this cross bike from me and so help me i'm building these wheels with 15g spokes!


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

colker1 said:


> really nice... it begs to be ridden. got to love how elegant ritchey mtbs are. it's the first black p series i see...
> nice job.


I've seen one other 

Nice clean build. Bet the bike looks even better with your hand covering those grips

Ritchey's build kits he sent out with those had a ultegra/600 28˚ hub. Anyone know why? Couldn't you get 28˚ xt's?

BTW. If anybody nees any of those ritchey grips in red or blue lmk by pm only. I'm not selling them. I just know where they have some sitting.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> I've seen one other
> 
> Nice clean build. Bet the bike looks even better with your hand covering those grips
> 
> ...


youre right about those Ritchey wheels, I dont think XT had a 28 hole then. I happen to have a couple of those Ritchey/Wheelsmith P series wheels. Pretty light.

youre also right about the bike looking better when his hands are on the bars. 

Nice build though. Pretty bike.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> . I happen to have a couple of those Ritchey/Wheelsmith P series wheels.
> .


are they serialized?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> are they serialized?


I think so. I can check.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think so. I can check.


if they are i'm interested in what decal it is. also whether or not they have the die cut wheelsmith stickers?


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

what year did the Ritchey P bikes start coming with the 3 piece Ritchey logic BB and cranks sets?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

rollercam said:


> what year did the Ritchey P bikes start coming with the 3 piece Ritchey logic BB and cranks sets?


The Ritchey logic BB and cranks were introduced in '91, prior to that the '90 P-series had XT BB/cranks see: http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I still need to put on correct QR's and seat binder bolt. A few minor details that need to be sorted, but overall she's ready to rock. 24.44lbs without trying.


So...where does one find a Ritchey binder bolt? My Crazy Pete didn't come with one...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cegrover said:


> So...where does one find a Ritchey binder bolt? My Crazy Pete didn't come with one...


The P series bikes just use an M6 bolt. Not sure about the CP though.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The P series bikes just use an M6 bolt. Not sure about the CP though.


Yeah Rumpfy. Whats up with that binder set? Strip the og out?


----------



## gruntso (Jul 24, 2008)

kb11 said:


> FYI ER, this most likely a '90, the frame was tig'd in TR's shop and maybe even by TR himself :eekster:


As a former Ritchey employee and someone that worked in the shop with Tom, I can tell you that it was all fillet brazing in the shop. The TIG bikes were built in Japan then shipped to Ritchey, where Tom then put the finishing touches on them and hand aligned them to his spec.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

What about from late '88 through '90 ? Tom personaly told me he quit having the Tig'd frames made in Japan and did them in his shop, no reason was given


----------



## gruntso (Jul 24, 2008)

kb11 said:


> What about from late '88 through '90 ? Tom personaly told me he quit having the Tig'd frames made in Japan and did them in his shop, no reason was given


Excellent Point. My tenure didn't start until the early 90's and frankly he could have been TIG'n frames up to that point. After that point, however, I can vouch for the fact that they did come in from Japan. Most important takeaway was that the frames were ALL touched by Tom, whether they came from Japan and got his finishing touch or they were handbuilt in the shop.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Great looking!!!..................... but the blue grips and the SRAM chain need to go.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> Yeah Rumpfy. Whats up with that binder set? Strip the og out?


Nah, its fine. Got the frame without anything and that was what was on hand. Been too lazy to change it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Great looking!!!..................... but the blue grips and the SRAM chain need to go.


No way dude. There's a blue zip tie on there now too. Lets you know that its 'vintage'. 

The bike is a rider so I'm not going to squabble about the chain. It was cheap and they're quick to get on and off for cleaning.


----------

